

IMF cuts U.S. growth forecast, warns of crisis  - chailatte
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43439087/ns/business-world_business/

======
r00fus
Great. IMF is warning global governments that "austerity" is needed. Is this
surprising that Dominique Strauss-Kahn (a front-runner for the socialist party
nomination in France) having resigned from IMF, and now the IMF is tacking to
the right on austerity?

The root cause isn't government budgets but the banksters who caused all the
problems with shady ratings and shell-games masking bad debts as AAA rated
investments.

They got off scot-free and now are shaking down the governments asking for
more money... at some point, this is likely to cause a world economic
implosion.

